# Pen press options.



## Ray D (Sep 5, 2016)

I have been in the market for a pen press after years of using a screw clamp. After seeing the previous post about the homemade press, I decided to get some advice from the pen makers on this forum. I'm sure it's been discussed before but what pen presses are you guys using? 
Thanks, Ray


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 5, 2016)

I use the lathe.

Simply turn a piece of wood or plastic (delrin etc work great) that slips into the tailstock, and another for the headstock. Make a dimple in one center to receive the nose cone of a ballpoint or rollerball, and with the tip of a skew (or equivalent) scribe a few concentric circles on both to help getting things centered.

The biggest advantage: if I see something going crooked, I can stop cranking the tailstock quill at any instant and let go the handwheel -- without it backing off (unlike a drill press or arbor) -- to get the parts realigned.

(And it costs nothing.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 5, 2016)

I use a small arbor press but then I assemble 4,000+ items a year. I've made jigs and fixtures for it for alignment and different operations. If you go this route let me know and I can post pictures of the fixtures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 5, 2016)

I have a pen press I never use. Had an arbor press & used it only for pens but I sold it.
Now half the time I use the drill press, half the lathe. Made fittings like @duncsuss describes above.
If you get a pen press mount it vertically on a wall- its much easier to use that way, plus its always set up & ready to use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks guys. I guess I was thinking most people used a dedicated pen press. I guess I should rethink that purchase.
Ray


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I have a pen press I never use. .





Ray D said:


> I guess I should rethink that purchase.
> Ray



Hint..hint...hint....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ray D (Sep 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I use a small arbor press but then I assemble 4,000+ items a year. I've made jigs and fixtures for it for alignment and different operations. If you go this route let me know and I can post pictures of the fixtures.


I would love to see them. I know you stay busy so whenever you get some free time, snap a few pictures.
Thanks, Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I use a small arbor press but then I assemble 4,000+ items a year. I've made jigs and fixtures for it for alignment and different operations. If you go this route let me know and I can post pictures of the fixtures.



Would I be guessing correctly if I think you made "travel stops" for each operation? Several kits have parts that can be easily pressed too far into the barrel, having something that stops the press travel at the right place so you don't have to keep checking "am I there yet?" would be a huge time saver in a production shop.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 5, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Thanks guys. I guess I was thinking most people used a dedicated pen press. I guess I should rethink that purchase.
> Ray



Ray, I just remembered last time I was in Woodcraft I saw they have these things pre-made ... LINK ... if you don't feel like making them yourself, $16 will get you this set

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 5, 2016)

Ray D said:


> I would love to see them. I know you stay busy so whenever you get some free time, snap a few pictures.
> Thanks, Ray



Take a look below.



duncsuss said:


> Would I be guessing correctly if I think you made "travel stops" for each operation? Several kits have parts that can be easily pressed too far into the barrel, having something that stops the press travel at the right place so you don't have to keep checking "am I there yet?" would be a huge time saver in a production shop.



I actually have a different vise set up for those operations. See below 

Ok, Here are what I use with my arbor press. A block of HDPE for pushing against, A block with a chunk of 7mm mandrel I can slide a 7mm tube over or a bushing so the item is supported and straight. A block of HDPE with a hole in it and an aluminum bottom I use for starting transmissions or setting double ended parts in like the couplers for bracelet helpers and the good Ol' wood block (I drilled holes in it for Cigar pen transmissions so I can assemble them without having to unscrew from the middle band. The nice thing using wood or HDPE is I can make a jig on the fly for anything new I add or drill additional holes in the block so it can do multiple types. I also affixed a piece of leather to the ram of the arbor press to protect the parts, after a few uses it develops a dimple which helps to center parts.

For operations with a set length such as cross style pens and others I have a grooved block cut to the exact overall length set into a Wilton drill press vise and a couple pieces of aluminum angle to make the jaws smooth. With that I just start the transmission, etc on my arbor press, drop it in the groove and tighten until the vise bottoms out on the block. I have them cut to several lengths for different styles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 5, 2016)

Duncan. Thanks for the link. I was kind of picturing something like that after you described your lathe method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> For operations with a set length such as cross style pens and others I have a grooved block cut to the exact overall length set into a Wilton drill press vise and a couple pieces of aluminum angle to make the jaws smooth.


Even better than what I was imagining -- horizontal is the way to go (if you don't want stuff to fall over )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Take a look below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for taking the time to do that. Some really good ideas. I especially like that block with the chunk of 7mm mandrel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 5, 2016)

I use a parallel clamp. I tape a piece of wood about 3/16" to 1/4" on each pad to protect both the clamp and the components. Can provide exactly how much pressure or move it exactly as far as I want to by use of turning the knob. Has worked very well for me since day one of making pens. Though if I turned even half as many pens as Colin does in a year, I'd probably get myself setup like he is. But I'm currently turning about 150 pens/year, so the clamp works well for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Ray, I just remembered last time I was in Woodcraft I saw they have these things pre-made ... LINK ... if you don't feel like making them yourself, $16 will get you this set



Are those plastic?


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Are those plastic?


Yes, I don't remember which kind -- could be MDP or UHMW or acetal (which is what I made mine from)


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)

I have a bunch of various stuff. I'll have to try making some....


----------



## Sprung (Sep 5, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Ray, I just remembered last time I was in Woodcraft I saw they have these things pre-made ... LINK ... if you don't feel like making them yourself, $16 will get you this set



I bought a set of those some time ago as I wanted to try assembling on the lathe. Didn't like them. I found that the concave surface pressed firmly on the material instead of the tube and, after a few incidents of it pushing up my CA finish and separating it from the material, I gave up on them. I did turn one of them down a couple times and tried it both as flat and as convex so as to contact the tube instead of the material/finish, but still didn't like it. I'd offer them up for the low, low cost of free to whoever might want to try them, but I think I threw them out about a year or so ago...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 5, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Yes, I don't remember which kind -- could be MDP or UHMW or acetal (which is what I made mine from)



I've looked at those, IIRC they are Nylon or something similar, fairly hard but not too hard. I have a set of these- 

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKPRMAG.html

I use them for the rare ocassion I've got something too long to fit in the arbor press, then I just stick them to the side of the lathe with the magnets in them. They feel like HDPE or Delrin.


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 5, 2016)

Ray, I'm doing a demonstration in Sarasota on Sept. 21st. for the woodturning guild there. Can you make it down?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Patrude (Sep 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I use a small arbor press but then I assemble 4,000+ items a year. I've made jigs and fixtures for it for alignment and different operations. If you go this route let me know and I can post pictures of the fixtures.


I would like to see the jigs & fixtures that you mentioned. I just converted a Dremel drill press to a pen press. Thanks


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 6, 2016)

I have used my drill press for the past 10 years.
Cost @ $1.50
Works great for me.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1-PenAssemblyPress.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/2-PenAssemblyPress.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Sep 6, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Ray, I'm doing a demonstration in Sarasota on Sept. 21st. for the woodturning guild there. Can you make it down?


I'll have to see what's going that day. Thanks


----------



## Ray D (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the great ideas guys. I took the pen press out of my cart and decided to convert an old bench top drill press to my pen press. Using your ideas, I have adapted the drill press in a way that works great. Thanks for saving me $60.
Ray

Now I can spend that money on more wood. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 20, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time to do that. Some really good ideas. I especially like that block with the chunk of 7mm mandrel.






Spinartist said:


> Ray, I'm doing a demonstration in Sarasota on Sept. 21st. for the woodturning guild there. Can you make it down?




Ray. Tomorrow evening at the Advantage Lumber store in Sarasota I'm giving a "turning a wood lamp shade" demonstration for the Sarasota woodturning guild. Starts at 7:00pm
Any one else who wants to come watch is welcome. My first time there!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Ray D (Sep 20, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Ray. Tomorrow evening at the Advantage Lumber store in Sarasota I'm giving a "turning a wood lamp shade" demonstration for the Sarasota woodturning guild. Starts at 7:00pm
> Any one else who wants to come watch is welcome. My first time there!
> 
> View attachment 113903


As much as I would love to see this demonstration it's a bit too far for me to go on a work night. I'll have to catch you when your at the Lutz location or maybe Brooksville. 
Thank you for the invite. Ray


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah... The 4 hour drive down there ain't bad, it's that 4 hour drive home that's ugly!


----------

